

Being the largest Hybrid Cloud customer at Rackspace - bretpiatt
http://www.rackspace.com/blog/being-the-largest-hybrid-cloud-customer-at-rackspace/

======
bretpiatt
I'd love to hear from this audience what parts of our architectures would be
most interesting to put together technical posts about first.

